# R15-500: Staggered Software Updates (10/17/2007)



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

New software updates are starting to be staggered released to all three boxes...

R15-100 : 0x1092
R15-300 : 0x10AC
R15-500 : 0x115C

Earl

NOTE: This is a STAGGERED release, so it will be a few days/weeks until everyone receives the update.

NOTE #2: Release notes to be posted soon, but they are not very different (maybe not at all different), to those from 0x10AB/0x115B


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> New software updates are starting to be staggered released to all three boxes...
> 
> R15-100 : 0x1092
> R15-300 : 0x10AC
> ...


0x10AC came last night to Eastern Washington.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

0x115c in Utah at 4:15 a.m.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Can we keep this going with the "I got it"? Over the last 2 weeks my R15s never downloaded 0x115B, and I assume that's because the newer softeware was coming? Keep the posts going, I want the white GUI!!! As I have never been able to force a CE on my 15s, I am stuck with the old GUI.........


----------



## gusmahler (Aug 1, 2006)

Got 0x10AC last night. Resetted all of my pending recordings. Also resetted my system, so I had to re-input location information. Never had to do this with a software upgrade before.

In the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Looking forward to it since I managed to miss the last CE.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

gusmahler said:


> Got 0x10AC last night. Resetted all of my pending recordings. Also resetted my system, so I had to re-input location information. Never had to do this with a software upgrade before.
> 
> In the SF Bay Area.


Thanks for the update, that must mean tonight or Thursday night for Sactown..........


----------



## aubrey_q (Dec 10, 2006)

0x10AC came in for my R15-300. I'm in the SF Bay Area (East Bay).

Love the new GUI colors. Nice contrast with the white. It is also noticeably faster responding to the remote commands. Anyone else notice that is faster?

EDIT: Forgot to mention all my shows and scheduled recording were intact, no need to reset or re-schedule anything.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

aubrey_q said:


> 0x10AC came in for my R15-300. I'm in the SF Bay Area (East Bay).
> 
> Love the new GUI colors. Nice contrast with the white. It is also noticeably faster responding to the remote commands. Anyone else notice that is faster?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention all my shows and scheduled recording were intact, no need to reset or re-schedule anything.


Your comment on remote commands make sense now as to why they pulled the last national release and started this one. My best friend who lives in San Antonio got 115B on his -500 units on 10/3 and made mention that his remote commands were "sluggish".


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

R-15 500 got it at 2:33am this morning.

Looks good so far!


----------



## aubrey_q (Dec 10, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Your comment on remote commands make sense now as to why they pulled the last national release and started this one. My best friend who lives in San Antonio got 115B on his -500 units on 10/3 and made mention that his remote commands were "sluggish".


I had a chance to play with it some more. Definitely faster response. Even my wife noticed. Also, they finally fixed the sluggish return from FF/REW. It used to be a real pain going into playback from FF/REW (for my unit anyway) . You couldn't really count on the receiver to drop you in the specific scene the moment you pressed PLAY after FF/REW. To my amazement this update fixed the issue and now is about as smooth as my DTivo unit. D* finally got it right. 

P.S. Oh yeah, we have folders now!


----------



## analogy134 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a 500 and still have ver 114A. I have tried twice this evening to force a download to at least get 115B but no luck. Any ideas or am I just a newb 'tard?

EDIT: Yeah, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

analogy134 said:


> I have a 500 and still have ver 114A. I have tried twice this evening to force a download to at least get 115B but no luck. Any ideas or am I just a newb 'tard?


Just wait... your area may not be authorized yet to download the new version


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

i just need to say this cause everyone else does.

I GOT IT !!


----------



## analogy134 (Sep 9, 2007)

After the reading the FAQ, like every good noob should do, I realized this and decided to edit my previous post.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

analogy134 said:


> After the reading the FAQ, like every good noob should do, I realized this and decided to edit my previous post.


That's okay.......welcome to the forums


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

came in this morning at 1:09am...looks like I was one of the first to get it..


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Earl, when can we expect release notes?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

After receiving the update, my timezone preferences (which had been set to auto) said "Auto (Atlantic)" even though I'm in the Pacific time zone, and despite the Atlantic TZ setting, all displayed times appeared to be GMT. Same thing happened on two different R15-300s. Had to manually set the TZ to Pacific to get correct times.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm trying to remember from my D* project days if roll outs are normally staggered west to east and how long they take before the whole country has it? Anybody know?

I'm thinking it can be up to two weeks before we get it on the east coast.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Mark20 said:


> I'm trying to remember from my D* project days if roll outs are normally staggered west to east and how long they take before the whole country has it? Anybody know?
> 
> I'm thinking it can be up to two weeks before we get it on the east coast.


It normally starts in the LA market. Then west coast and moves east.

It some times takes a couple of days for everyone to receive it and I have seen it take as long as 4 to 5 weeks for everyone to get it.


----------



## idbl_fanatic (Oct 17, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> After receiving the update, my timezone preferences (which had been set to auto) said "Auto (Atlantic)" even though I'm in the Pacific time zone, and despite the Atlantic TZ setting, all displayed times appeared to be GMT. Same thing happened on two different R15-300s. Had to manually set the TZ to Pacific to get correct times.


Yup, mine did the same thing!!


----------



## centralcity (Apr 3, 2007)

My R15-100 updated itself two days ago. I've forced two updates on my R15-500 and still have 114a. Location: Central California coast


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Don't force the updates... (won't do you any good).

Your system will usually download the update with in 45 minutes of the authorization being granted to your box.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

michaelyork29 said:


> Earl, when can we expect release notes?


The release notes are the same as the 0x10AB


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

Updated 2:30 am but it says 115E
(R15 500)


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

506PIR said:


> Updated 2:30 am but it says 115E
> (R15 500)


Where in CA are you??


----------



## mooso (Oct 19, 2007)

i have multiple DVRs and one of them installed the update, but the other refuses to update. i tried forcing it, but to no avail. again, i have 2 dvrs in the SAME HOUSE, and 1 updated, but the other wont.


----------



## idbl_fanatic (Oct 17, 2007)

mooso said:


> i have multiple DVRs and one of them installed the update, but the other refuses to update. i tried forcing it, but to no avail. again, i have 2 dvrs in the SAME HOUSE, and 1 updated, but the other wont.


Same here


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Same model (i.e., -100, -300, -500)? 

Also, the rollout is being done based on access card numbers, so it is possible that two otherwise identical units one might get an update and the other not.

Carl


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

how do you force an update on an Directv r15?


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

how do you force an update on an directv r15


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

You don't for this one. Not until it goes national instead of staggered.


----------



## facmgr6569 (Jan 5, 2007)

Also, the rollout is being done based on access card numbers, so it is possible that two otherwise identical units one might get an update and the other not.

So if I understand it right it is not by region but access card number so if I just had my r15 installed last week I will probably be one of the last ones to get the update?


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

D* can probably sort the access card numbers by region but errors creep into their database. And having two receivers installed on the same day is no guarantee their numbers are consecutive.

Their customer service will get calls as to why the UI is now white, yada yada, yada. So a staggered roll-out will ease the CSR load. 

Now, if after 3 months I don't get it and others in my area report they have, then I'll need to give D* a call.


----------



## idbl_fanatic (Oct 17, 2007)

bbanks69 said:


> how do you force an update on an directv r15


You can't force it on this one, but to force an update, you hit the reset button, when it displays "HELLO" on the screen, press 0,2,4,6,8 on your remote.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

506PIR said:


> Updated 2:30 am but it says 115E
> (R15 500)


Are you sure it is 0x115E ? As that is the CE version of the software, and is not in the data stream right now.


----------



## king8901 (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone from Southern California got it yet?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> After receiving the update, my timezone preferences (which had been set to auto) said "Auto (Atlantic)" even though I'm in the Pacific time zone, and despite the Atlantic TZ setting, all displayed times appeared to be GMT. Same thing happened on two different R15-300s. Had to manually set the TZ to Pacific to get correct times.


Restart it. That happened to me with NR 109C all the time and a reboot fixed it.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

We have a R15-300 and received the update on Thu night. The only problem is now the Caller-ID does not work. The messages are turned on and I did a reset but still not working.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Clemsole said:


> We have a R15-300 and received the update on Thu night. The only problem is now the Caller-ID does not work. The messages are turned on and I did a reset but still not working.


Go in and delete any calls in the list and then try it again. I usually don't have to restart, just empty the list.


----------



## hugoh (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,

Trying to force the download of 0x115C (as my R15 is not connected to a phone line, I understand that it's the only way to get updates), I ended up with 0x1164, which seems to be the latest CE release.

I tried to force the download of the firmware again at another time, but the download never started: numbers at the top left corner of the screen (e.g. 4/113/30) kept changing, and it always said 0% downloaded.

How can I downgrade from 0x1164?

Thanks.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

hugoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying to force the download of 0x115C (as my R15 is not connected to a phone line, I understand that it's the only way to get updates), I ended up with 0x1164, which seems to be the latest CE release.
> 
> ...


First off, the phone line has nothing to do with software downloads. When they are available you will get them automatically. You never need to force a download.

If you do force a download, you will get whatever the current software version is in the data stream. For the R15 that varies geographically, as the national rollout is done in different geographic regions at different times.

Other than during the CE windows (see the CE forum for details), any other time that you force a download you will get the current national release that is available in your location.

Carl


----------



## hugoh (Aug 9, 2007)

carl6 said:


> First off, the phone line has nothing to do with software downloads. When they are available you will get them automatically. You never need to force a download.


Good to know, thanks.



carl6 said:


> If you do force a download, you will get whatever the current software version is in the data stream. For the R15 that varies geographically, as the national rollout is done in different geographic regions at different times.
> 
> Other than during the CE windows (see the CE forum for details), any other time that you force a download you will get the current national release that is available in your location.
> 
> Carl


I tried forcing a download in the middle of the day, and 30 minutes later, it was still showing 0% downloaded.

Alternatively, I guess that once the stable release have caught up with 0x1164, my R15 will download automatically the new version.


----------



## moparman76_69 (Aug 16, 2007)

Software updates aren't available until later after sunday ticket games are over......


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

[strike]I don't own an R15 but my mother does, and her R15 is often flaky. I finally resolved issues she's had with her remote by switching to RF mode a week ago, and since then she hasn't had one problem with the remote.

However, based on my experience with the HR20, she doesn't have what I'd call "normal" results regarding software downloads. I know you can't force the download during a staggered rollout, but I tried it anyway on her R15.

Her Info page shows the last download was from July, but I can't remember the version. When I rebooted and did 02468, it went to the download screen and said "New Software Found". However, it sat on that screen at 0% for over 10 minutes, so I finally had to do a red-button reboot.

Per other posts here, it should have at least downloaded the latest national release, but it didnt' even do that.

Her R15 only has one sat line in, so I even moved her R15 to another TV in the house with 2 sat lines and tried again but got the same results: Download stuck at 0%.

Is her R15 defective?

Thanks.[/strike]

Never mind. I should refresh before I post ... apparently downloads fail during Sunday Ticket games...


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Any folks in Sacramento get this update yet???? I'm still on the old GUI


----------



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

My -100 got it but not my -500 yet


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

xde18 said:


> My -100 got it but not my -500 yet


Cool, thanks.....when? And welcome to the forums


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Drew2k;1231688
Never mind. I should refresh before I post ... apparently downloads fail during Sunday Ticket games...[/QUOTE said:


> Really? Add another item to the list of things that get interrupted because of God-almighty football. (HINT: I don't watch football and resent it being shoved down people's throats all the time)


----------



## mooso (Oct 19, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> Cool, thanks.....when? And welcome to the forums


 <offended> why did i not get a welcome


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mooso said:


> <offended> why did i not get a welcome


Purely an oversight, I'm sure.

:welcome_s

Glad to have you on-board and hope these forums help you out a lot.

Carl


----------



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> Cool, thanks.....when? And welcome to the forums


0x1092 -100 saturday 10/20 2:29am
0x115c -500 Monday 10/23 1:36 am

Thanks. I'm actually learning a lot about the R15


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

R15-100 updated overnight in New York City.


----------



## rpjones68 (Feb 5, 2007)

R15-100 updated overnight in Atlanta too.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Got it on both R15's last night or the night before about 3:00 AM. (Didn't watch any TV last night.) Both appear fine in all respects, have previous recordings and series links. One is recording right now.


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

king8901 said:


> Anyone from Southern California got it yet?


Got it early this morning 1.34 a.m. Was actually watching TV when it happened. I am in Orange County, California.

Sue


----------



## mylonitic (May 25, 2006)

I got the update a few days ago. Am I the only one who doesn't like the new GUI? What happened to the ability to customize the GUI colors in your "Favorites" settings?


----------



## idbl_fanatic (Oct 17, 2007)

mylonitic said:


> I got the update a few days ago. Am I the only one who doesn't like the new GUI? What happened to the ability to customize the GUI colors in your "Favorites" settings?


No, I am not too fond of it either.


----------



## Illini2784 (Aug 22, 2007)

Keep those updates coming, looking forward to the update making it out here to the midwest


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

mylonitic said:


> I got the update a few days ago. Am I the only one who doesn't like the new GUI? What happened to the ability to customize the GUI colors in your "Favorites" settings?


Me either.
I don't recall ever being able to change the colors.


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

Received the 1092 on my -100 last night at 3:04 in Fort Wayne, Ind. Love the new GUI.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Just got it this morning on my 300 in Ohio. I was running the CE whnit said it needed to download data so i let it do it.


----------



## twinter374 (Jun 25, 2002)

R15-300 In Atlanta area. Turned on the TV and got the new software message. Had a black screen. Looked at My playlist and it was empty. 100% available disk space. Panicked. Did a menu reset and everything was ok. New GUI is a little bright, but I will get used to it.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

I got the update early this Am. No problems so far To do list still the same,
Must say I am not to fond of the White GUI, but channel changing is quicker.


----------



## Illini2784 (Aug 22, 2007)

Recieved the upgrade late last night. I actually like the White GUI, i think the menus and windows do look better and fit smoother together. The one problem is that the text is difficult to read, and almost flickers when you look at it. I have a new 28'in SD TV, so there shouldn't be an issue with this. 

Anyone else have this issue, and what have you tried to fix it?


----------



## Greg D (Jan 22, 2007)

I originally posted this in the -300 thread. I'm an idjit sometimes 

In Birmingham, AL and got the update at 2:30 this morning. It killed my DVR. :-(

I was up to see the download, it got to 96%, hung for about 5 minutes, and then I get the message "Good Box Gone Bad" and that my receiver could not start due to a hardware failure.

I tried an RBR, and it did the same thing. The wife called, and they're shipping a new box, but it won't be here until Tuesday. I might try a format and reload tonight (since it's toast anyway) but I'm not hoping for the best.


----------



## theboomslang (Apr 12, 2007)

I find it hard to read the left third of the guide screen like the channels, they seem to be blurry.It seems to clear up or sharpen as you get to the middle of the screen and over to the right. They were not like this prior to the update.

36" Tube Sony Wega


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

What I miss with the new GUI is that with the folders in My Playlist, you can't tell if something in one of those folders is currently recording.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Greg D said:


> I originally posted this in the -300 thread. I'm an idjit sometimes
> 
> In Birmingham, AL and got the update at 2:30 this morning. It killed my DVR. :-(
> 
> ...


Before reformatting, try unplugging it for a half hour or so.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Before reformatting, try unplugging it for a half hour or so.


Unfourently if he got the message "Good Box Gone Bad"... then it is a hardware failure on the flash system.

Nothing can be done, except replace the unit.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

mylonitic said:


> I got the update a few days ago. Am I the only one who doesn't like the new GUI? What happened to the ability to customize the GUI colors in your "Favorites" settings?


No, you are not alone! It's too bright, and it's so blurry that I get a headache reading the guide for just a few seconds. What were they trying to do -- save some bandwidth by using a lower resolution for the GUI?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Unfourently if he got the message "Good Box Gone Bad"... then it is a hardware failure on the flash system.
> 
> Nothing can be done, except replace the unit.


Will it not let you get to the point to force a download and reflash? If so, that's worth a shot.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Will it not let you get to the point to force a download and reflash? If so, that's worth a shot.


Unfortuently no..

This is not a "bad" software on the flash... this is a faulty flash... hardware level.


----------



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

For those who have not received the update here is WHITE GUI

View attachment 10773


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

Received here sometime. Agree with others that the menus and guide are almost unreadable. Thank goodness, the receiver is in a guest bedroom. I'd hate to have to use the receiver on a regular basis because of the "readability" problem. I can't believe D* would downgrade this aspect of the receiver.


----------



## kevindtimm (Aug 21, 2007)

The worst part about this P O S update is that it deleted all my recorded programs. I think it would be nice when I have a running (insert any piece of hardware here) that I would have the option to turn down an update. 

This was an ID ten T update. I especially hate that it didn't work right for 3/4 year, I finally get it OK (by forcing a SW download) and now they've pissed me off again. Whoopee, I got three free months of showtime. IDIOTS!


----------



## Greg D (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg D said:


> I originally posted this in the -300 thread. I'm an idjit sometimes
> 
> In Birmingham, AL and got the update at 2:30 this morning. It killed my DVR. :-(
> 
> ...


Well, I have to say, DTV underpromised and overdelivered on this one. I actually got the replacement receiver today :joy: and it works perfectly. They actually sent a -300 to replace my -500, which is fine by me, as the -300 is smaller. I just hope it has an equivalent feature set


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

How do we find where it shows the firmware version number and if DOD is out now where is it? I guess that is directv on demand like comcast on demand.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

buggs1a said:


> How do we find where it shows the firmware version number and if DOD is out now where is it? I guess that is directv on demand like comcast on demand.


Hold the info button for 3 sec's. The "Past Upgrade" is your current version.

The R15 doesn't support DoD at this time.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks for info guys.


----------

